# Which traynor should I get?



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of taking the plunge into a vintage traynor amp. I've been playing a Peavey delta blues as my main jamming/gigging amp plugged into a homemade 112 with a V30. Last jam my other guitarist used a traynor ycv40 on the clean channel and I gotta say, I liked his clean tone better. I've finally decided that clean channel and pedals is where it's at for me, the gain channels just aren't doing it for me. 

I'm looking for something as mainly a pedal platform, but might be able to get some slight breakup at jamming volume. I play everything from funky clean stuff, a lot of blues, experimental spacey stuff, but I'll never need to get into metal territory. 

I am gravitating to heads over combos as I have a few cabs kicking around. 

What amp would you guys suggest to keep an eye out for?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Well there are many models to choose from. This is a well known site for vintage info: Velvet Black - Traynor Tube Amps - History, Models, Dating, Links, Information, Amp Maintenance, Opinions, Pictures

There's a great Facebook group called TAO of Tone with people who are very knowledgeable in all things Yorkville.

Pretty easy to find heads on Kijiji and such, but beware of those that haven't been serviced, or that have been modded too much. Have a look at this completely serviced unit from Dr Dan in Dartmouth: Traynor YBA-1 1971 Black Levant | Dr. Dan Amps | Reverb

Call Dan and talk about it. It will be cheaper than going through Reverb. Beware... he LOVES TO TALK!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have had the traynor ycv40 and now the YGM reissue which point to point wiring , and they are both good amps , with great cleans ,


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> I am gravitating to heads over combos


Ironhorse


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

The iron horse never even came across my mind! If I see one around I'll look into it for sure. Of the old heads, is it usually just the yba-1 that goes for like $1000 now? I was hoping to find something in the $500-$700 range.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They still sell in the $700 range.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> If I see one around I'll look into it for sure


$350 in Toronto
Traynor Iron Horse amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

There is a fellow from B.C selling a Ygl-3a on page 2 of the amps ,cabs and speaker for sale section of this forum. Asking only 600 dollars including shipping. looks to be in amazing shape for an early seventies model. These are great amps full of tone and volume but they do have a master too. Like all Traynors over fifty watts there is a built in cooling fan and it seems to really increase tube life. I have a seventy four model that still runs the Phillps- Mullard tubes and they check out just fine! I do not know the seller but it would be well worth looking into. Just my opinion. Rabbit


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok I'm gonna do some research on the ygl-3a then. It might be hard for me to buy a vintage amp without trying it first though. On the ygl-3a, how well does the master volume work for getting a breakup tone at jamming levels? 
Thanks for the replies guys! It's funny a YGM-3 just came up in Toronto Kijiji this afternoon for $650. I guess there are probably a lot of them around if you keep your eye out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The YGM3 GuitarMate does not breakup, even tho it is a low-powered amp. I use mine for dang nice cleans. I have never tried a distortion device thru it. 

I have tried distortion thru my YGM4 StudioMate and it was good. Same amps different speakers. Buy either one and have a head cabinet made maybe. Then use your cab of choice.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just got a YGL-3 combo and it is an amazing sound. Original speakers still in, and tubes if Phillips were stock. Tremolo is really nice sounding. It's had a new reverb tank put in, so I can't comment on an original reverb. The 212 is loud, but so intoxicating to listen to. You may find yourself falling for it's siren song if you get to hear one in front of you. Mine is a Feb/71 (or 73.....I can never remember) build date.

They're nicknamed "the twin killer" if it helps you out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I sometimes see the reissue of the original Bassmaster, the YBA-1Mod1, going for around $600 used (they are out of production). That's a good price for that amp. 

At 50 watts, it can be loud and clean. And with the ability to cascade input stages and a PPIMV/attenuator, it can get as gainy as you'd ever want at low volume. Very Marshally by nature, if that's appealing to you.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I think the mod1 seems to me like the one to watch for. The ygm-3 would be the one that seems most up my alley based on wattage and features. 

Just wondering what it might cost to get the typical maintenance done on a vintage amp? I know it's pretty simple with these amps, but I'm not capable to do it that's for sure. Could it be done for like $100-$150 maybe?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Well if you want vintage, a Custom Special head might serve your needs well. 

I have a '69 Guitarmate and it was a good amp, but ok soundwise I thought. 

If I was going to do it again, I might look at a late 60's Bassmate head into a Marshall cab.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Mod 1 is the beast to have. It’s got all the features. Really amazing amp for the going price


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> The YGM3 GuitarMate does not breakup, even tho it is a low-powered amp.


that’s kinda of how I remember them from the 1970s or 1870s or whatever.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are going vintage, i.e., before the YCV series, I would keep my eye out for a BassMate or a YGM3. I really miss the YRM-1 Reverb Master I had, but my hearing suffered because of it. I currently have a reissue handwired YGM3 and it takes a Soul Food OD really well. It is a really diverse amp if you add a decent overdrive, because the clean and edge or breakup are great without a pedal.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks mud_guy, that's what I wanted to hear honestly. There's a couple ygm-3s around and they totally sound like what I'm looking for


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you thought about going with Fender? The Deluxe is a nice amp.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My good buddy has a DRRI and it does sound great for sure. I just have this thing about wanting to play stuff that sounds awesome, but is on the cheap. To me a traynor still seems like a bargain despite being top notch. In the end, my cheap ass ways always get the best of me lol


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Next update, ill be using the ycv40 for my next jam to give it a test run. It's the older one with the celestion 70/80 in it. If I like it, it'll be mine. I'm pretty sure I'll like it, but it may not cure the GAS for a vintage one. We'll see! Thanks for all the info guys I really appreciate it! 

Part 2 of the question now, if I end up with the ycv40, I have a warehouse et65 and a g12t-75 kicking around waiting to be put in a cabinet. Would either of those help this amp at all?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> My good buddy has a DRRI and it does sound great for sure. I just have this thing about wanting to play stuff that sounds awesome, but is on the cheap. To me a traynor still seems like a bargain despite being top notch. In the end, my cheap ass ways always get the best of me lol


Buy a used one on the cheap.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you want great cleans and a great platform for pedals, grab a yba-1 from the 1960s.

Paired with a good cab, you will have an amp that can hang with the best of them.

TG


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

YBA-1 is certainly clean. I had a Bassmaster MkII way back in about 1975 when I was in high school and didn't know anything about amps . For me it was way too clean and I had to crank it to hearing damage levels before it would even hint at breaking up. It was the worst amp for what I was doing and I traded it along with a shotgun for another guitar. But if you want cleans, that amp will clean you right out from 100 yards away.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The 1976 YGM3 that I own can break up nicely with just the knobs. However, it will be at volume only due to being NMV. Non master volume seems to max out around noon or so then head toward breakup tendencies, adding the amp tone knobs, bass in particular, starting past two o’clock is important. Tone knob position on the guitar is very important and is best to start dialed all the way down, then blend into taste.

Obviously a humbucker equipped guitar makes quicker work in finding the settings. 

Speaker choice, or attenuation may help finding how breakup works. Greenback sounds great, or an FDM Eminence like a Reignmaker. The volume knob has to be at around two o’clock setting, but dime it first, then roll back guitar or amp volumes.
Another key ingredient is the bass knob dimed, then roll back to what you need with all the other variables. Also the bright switch on, or off effects how much treble you dial in. Once you figure out the sweet spots, try a good single coil in the bridge position, tone knob rolled off, blend into crunch, etc.

Works for me, but other amps are generally used at home to keep the volume down.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The YBA-1 MKII has a lot more headroom and power than the YBA-1. The MK II is better for bass because of it (these are technically bass amps) but if you open it up it will scream like a 100 watt Marshall! So will your ears  (as you know)

A YBA-1 is still quite loud but since the OP wants to use pedals it may be the answer. If he gets to a bigger place he can also open it up a bit and enjoy!

TG



Wardo said:


> YBA-1 is certainly clean. I had a Bassmaster MkII way back in about 1975 when I was in high school and didn't know anything about amps . For me it was way too clean and I had to crank it to hearing damage levels before it would even hint at breaking up. It was the worst amp for what I was doing and I traded it along with a shotgun for another guitar. But if you want cleans, that amp will clean you right out from 100 yards away.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Next update, ill be using the ycv40 for my next jam to give it a test run. It's the older one with the celestion 70/80 in it. If I like it, it'll be mine. I'm pretty sure I'll like it, but it may not cure the GAS for a vintage one. We'll see! Thanks for all the info guys I really appreciate it!
> 
> Part 2 of the question now, if I end up with the ycv40, I have a warehouse et65 and a g12t-75 kicking around waiting to be put in a cabinet. Would either of those help this amp at all?


I use a ycv40 with the 70/80 at our practice space. It's a great amp. I really like them with G12H30 and V30 speakers but have not tried with either of the 2 you mention. Just make sure they're the right ohms before swapping (8 ohm -I believe).


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> The YBA-1 MKII has a lot more headroom and power than the YBA-1. The MK II is better for bass because of it (these are technically bass amps) but if you open it up it will scream like a 100 watt Marshall! So will your ears  (as you know)
> 
> A YBA-1 is still quite loud but since the OP wants to use pedals it may be the answer. If he gets to a bigger place he can also open it up a bit and enjoy!
> 
> TG


Is the YBA-1 mkII the same as the YBA-1A? 90 watts?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The YBA-1A _is _the MkII (The second version of the bassmaster; the model name YBA-2 had already been used for the bassmate so they used YBA-1A ).

Yes, about 90 watts compared to the 40 or so watts out of the YBA-1a.

TG


tomee2 said:


> Is the YBA-1 mkII the same as the YBA-1A? 90 watts?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For the YCV40 the best speaker I've heard with it is the V30.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> The YBA-1A _is _the MkII (The second version of the bassmaster; the model name YBA-2 had already been used for the bassmate so they used YBA-1A ).
> 
> Yes, about 90 watts compared to the 40 or so watts out of the YBA-1a.
> 
> TG


Ok thanks. I was confused because there is a yba-1a that has the old style box and doesnt say mk II on it, only YBA-1A on the back panel. The bumper trim version has mkII on the front.


----------

